# next in my series of 18x18x24 exo builds, for Cayo De Aguas



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

So this is the next in my series of 18x18x24 exo builds.This build will be for my Cayo De Aguas which have been in their temp tank for a while and now they want bigger digs,so here they go.Like my last build this tank came from a buddy of mine getting out of the hobby for now.I spent a few hours scraping,scrubbing,and sanitizing the tank and let it sit for a few weeks.









It's already to go with a bulkhead,misting nozzle,and I will be using a fan for circulation.I was cutting and playing around with some cork slabs I had waiting for these builds.Here's a couple of the slabs.

























I have a little builders block (actually it's on the bottom rack and I needed to stretch ) so I figured I'd start this thread and take a break.I'll update with more pics as I go.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks good Lou.
What`s the plant in the center of the 3rd picture, single leaf with the narrow stem


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha,I'm assuming you're asking about the black velvet alocasia that's in the red triv viv.It's growing more leaves that you can't see because it's behind the cork slab.I have two of those plants in there.The one in the pic lost every leave a few weeks after that build was done.The other lost all but one.They both have more leaves and sprouts.Very cool plant,but it can get big.It's great for that tank though and the larger frogs.You can see better pics of it in the red triv build here; http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/166594-90-gallon-red-trivvitatus-build.html


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

18x18x24 is my favorite size to work with....get the best of both worlds....lots of floor space and vertical height......

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree.You can still use plants that get tall or orchids with tall flower spikes which is nice. I like to use one piece backgrounds so I can lock them in as whole panels.Once you start to get bigger,it's harder to find cork slabs that big.

I've picked my pieces and have started working on recessing the film cans into the background like I've done in other builds.

Here's a crappy pic of the pieces I picked.I love how gnarly and thick the back piece is. You can see I started to drill out the can holes.I was able to recess 17 cans into the background pieces,so even if the all the broms were to die they have plenty of deposit sites.I'm happy with the way it came out.I'm sterilizing cans as I write this.After they are installed,I can start to mount any orchids,epiphytes,broms,and such.Then drainage layer and substrate.










I'll take better pics later.Hopefully I'll have some plants mounted by then too.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

This is going to be the basic layout.I squeezed in another can bringing up the count to 18 cans which most you won't see after it's planted and grown in a little.


















Time to start mounting some plants  (this is one of my favorite parts).


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

So I've been busy.Last night I worked on it until about ~2:30 am until I couldn't keep my eyes open any more.I worked on picking,cleaning,and mounting the plants on the panels.This morning I finished with all the plants and installed the false bottom 2" above the drain hole,then assembled everything.Later this afternoon,I'll load the tank up with an assortment of microfauna(at least 3-4 species each of springs and isos ) and leaf litter.I may add a plant or too or do some minor changes.I'll take more pics tonight or tomorrow and will update this thread with shots as the tank grows in and as the Cayos take up residence.Oh and I am up to 21 cans .They should eventually almost disappear after the tank grows in some. Here is how it came out so far.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's some of the many microfauna I stocked up in this tank.There are 4 species of springs and 4 species of isos.I'll more than likely add more as the tank establishes.

















I decided to start this set up with a gallon of crushed magnolia leaves so they can start to break down.Additionally I buried some squash pieces and sprinkled yeast to feed the microfauna.I left the patch in the middle as a feeding station so I can monitor them.After they have some time to settle in,I'll pack in the leaf litter and introduce the new residents.It's hard to hold off putting them in when they are piled up in the corner of their temp tank staring at me,because they can see it from where they are.I have to assemble,mount, and wire up the the fan which hopefully,I'll get to today. 










More pics to come...........


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've already seen in the other thread this interesting technique to fix film canisters in your tank. But how do you change the water in them?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't change water in my film cans or broms.Like in the wild,during misting(or rain in the wild)they get flushed naturally.On the rare occasion I feel it's warranted because of an influx of dead ffs or something along those lines,I just use my hand mister and carefully use the stream(not spray) and can flush them that way,but like I said,I don't find it necessary,plus if there's tads in them,you can do more damage than good.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice Lou. I'll be following this build!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

oddlot said:


> I don't change water in my film cans or broms.Like in the wild,during misting(or rain in the wild)they get flushed naturally.On the rare occasion I feel it's warranted because of an influx of dead ffs or something along those lines,I just use my hand mister and carefully use the stream(not spray) and can flush them that way,but like I said,I don't find it necessary,plus if there's tads in them,you can do more damage than good.


I do the same, but when I'm sure there are no tads in water, sometimes I take off my film canisters and I clean them very well under tap water.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I guess if you wanted to ,you could pull each can out of the background to clean them.They are snug,but not glued in.The reason I won't pull them is, if there is even a little debris,it's hard to be sure that there is no tad in it especially Pumilio tads which are very small.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Where'd Lou go?


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Pretty cool, is that a Cebu Blue you have got in there?


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

Your viv is awesome! i love how you put the film canisters inside of the cork bark


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm definitely stealing your ideas


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Please do, works great for me


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Do your pums actually use the film canisters when broms are readily available?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely. It actually depends on what the tadpole prefers.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

It depends on what the parents prefer.. 😛


----------

